# Where to buy bear bait in the U.P.??



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a new place to find a good deal on some bear bait without driving hours to find it. I'm up not far from Superior centered in Alger County. I know of a couple spots to buy.....one place down along highway 2 and another toward WI but I'm wondering if anyone knows of somewhere closer? I seem to remember seeing a sign a couple years back just west of Marquette but not sure when they start selling, what they have or even if they're still selling. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There is a guy in Newberry along M-28 and a guy in Rapid River on US-2.


----------



## jimbard (Sep 22, 2009)

I will have some bait near the Jack Pine for sale in a couple of weeks, only in 55 gallon drums, Cherrys or Carmel you can PM me for more info


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

There is a guy east of Munising, on the way to the Bear Trap Inn. Another on the hill by Teal Lake in Negaunee. I do not recall either being a real good deal, probably just fair.


----------



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great feedback guys! I'll be checking into these


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Go to craigslist and search "bear bait" you will get some hits. New ads have been posted since June 1st.


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

i think the cheapest place around is u.p. feeds in germfask, the always have all kinds of bear bait and its a good price.


----------

